# Madeline? Justine? Oh My... What to do?



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I am supposed to pick up Madeline on Sunday. But, I have to confess that it
was her sister that I most wanted to get from the breeder 

Initially, she sent me pictures of both pups and I agreed to come to see them.
Then, while we were setting up a time, the breeder decided that she was going
to keep Justine as a show prospect. I was very disappointed but went to see 
the puppies anyway. Well, I fell in love with Justine; and, again I was told that
the breeder wanted to keep her. So, I decided that I could be happy with her sister
who I call Madeline. 

The closer we get to Sunday, the more I think about Justine. So, tonight I finally
got the nerve to email the breeder and ask one more time if she would consider
letting her go. I told her I could be happy with Madeline, but I could be thrilled with Justine.
That's about as honest and up front as anyone can be... 

So, she said she will look the dogs over again tomorrow and she is thinking about it.
I know I would be blessed to have either of these pups. But, in my heart of hearts,
it is Justine I want to bring home.

Madeline; a sweetheart just like her sister 









Justine on Left; Madeline on Right:









Justine (doesn't she look like Jerry!)


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

What to do? Well 4 is a good number isn't it... :twisted:

If your heart is dead set on the other pup then it would be hard to say don't if you felt more of a connection. They are both adorable and I'm sure in the end you'll be happy with either one.

However I much prefer the name Madeline. Justine just isn't a dog name... So I would hope you'd rename her 

Or as I said you can just get both!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Unfortunately we are limited to three dogs in the town where I live 
Someday, I'm moving... but not soon.
Yea, I didn't choose the name "Justine", the breeder named her.
I did feel a connection with her. I did some hand-feeding with her. I just liked her
walk, the wag of her tail and how it is set higher, and her attitude. It's going to be
very hard if the breeder says no. She emailed back that she will consider all of this
tomorrow after she makes a run to the airport... Either way, I guess I am taking a pup
home on Sunday. Gee, I hope it's the right one!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow that is a hard one. I'm glad your atleast happy with Madeline if you can't get Justine. This must be hard. I know it would be for me to decide which to take home and take care of. I hope everything turns out. Is the breeder atleast a caring dog person?
I wouldn't want Madeline or Justine to be left with someone who isn't. But since your getting either one from this person, they must be good to their dogs


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

yes Kay, she is a very caring person. each and every puppy is like her own child.
it's very hard for her to part with them. okay, i can be happy with madeline. of 
course. and, if i don't get justine, i will close that door behind me and move on. i
don't know how to quantify that feeling of connection you get with a dog. i really
like madeline but something about justine just speaks to me... i hope the breeder gives
me the option. think good thoughts for me


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

Whatever happens know you are getting the pup you are meant to be with, wether you initially felt the connection or not. I truly believe we are given the dogs that we need to have in our life at that time.

So exciting either way, new pup


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Will do 
Either way I hope things turn out for you and the dogs


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Whatever happens know you are getting the pup you are meant to be with, wether you initially felt the connection or not. I truly believe we are given the dogs that we need to have in our life at that time....


thank you, I really needed to hear that  I don't want to be up all night second-guessing myself...


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Awhh shucks! I know what that dilemma is like! When I got Prada, I was told only her sister was available as another family had already put a claim on her, verbally. I talked with her breeder a little more after she sent pictures, and I was quite blunt when I said I would rather have her sister, as she was the entire reason I had responded to her ad.

Well, she came around and said that the family was actually undecided on the two girls, and had merely expressed a preference for my Prada, who was named 'Misty' at the time. She said they would be happy with either girls, and I ended up getting the little girl I had my heart set on.

I hope you do too!! Wishing the best of luck! xx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Guess said:


> ....I ended up getting the little girl I had my heart set on.
> 
> I hope you do too!! Wishing the best of luck! xx


thanks! I hope it's that simple. I guess I will know tomorrow...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Quinn said:


> Whatever happens know you are getting the pup you are meant to be with, wether you initially felt the connection or not. I truly believe we are given the dogs that we need to have in our life at that time.
> 
> So exciting either way, new pup


Exactly what I was going to say! Try to relax & just know things will work out the way they were meant to. The pup you are meant to have, you will have.  Sunday will be here before you know it. The pup you bring home will be the perfect one & no matter which one - after you get them home. & you get those puppy kisses and that "look" there will be no turning back. 

Both pups are gorgeous...you can't go wrong with either. What is meant to be will be!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Madeline deserves to have someone that wants her fully and won't always wonder "what if"...I know that sounds harsh, but really, someone will love her to pieces, and this is the second time you've mentioned reservations regarding her. I know dogs don't "get" feelings like that but it will roll out in the way you treat her. Dogs aren't just "collection items" they are living creatures that need loads of love. If you can't be 100% about a dog, don't get it cuz you're gonna have it for a darn long time.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Madeline deserves to have someone that wants her fully and won't always wonder "what if"...I know that sounds harsh, but really, someone will love her to pieces, and this is the second time you've mentioned reservations regarding her. I know dogs don't "get" feelings like that but it will roll out in the way you treat her. Dogs aren't just "collection items" they are living creatures that need loads of love. If you can't be 100% about a dog, don't get it cuz you're gonna have it for a darn long time.


From your post it is obvious you have not read this thread and do not have an
understanding of the issue. I find your comments to be inappropriate and 
I will not dignify them with more of a response.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

MChis said:


> ..Both pups are gorgeous...you can't go wrong with either.


absolutely


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I read the post. I just don't think you should get a puppy that will be a part of your life for a very long time if you can't be 100% about it. You say you could be happy but could you be thrilled? I dunno. Not trying to start something, just think it's a different viewpoint that you might consider. That's all I'll say about that.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> ....if you can't be 100% about it.


again, you make assumptions. I think you are speaking from your own experience,
not mine. I have read your threads...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> I am supposed to pick up Madeline on Sunday. But, I have to confess that it
> was her sister that I most wanted to get from the breeder
> 
> Initially, she sent me pictures of both pups and I agreed to come to see them.
> ...


All I did was reiterate what you said. You'd rather have her sister. You can be "happy" with Madeline, "thrilled" with Justine. Maybe there isn't a percentage or quantifiable emotion, but level of desire I'd say is different, that's all.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awwww Therese, gosh I hopes it all works out for you. I wonder what the breeder will say. When i got Rocky he was the last pup left  so I didn't have the choice (sometimes thats easier)!!

Either pup you will love them regardless, well all know that for sure. I will keep my fingers crossed for you xxxx

PS. They are both gorge, you know how much I love cream/white/tan chis (my fave)! Hehe!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

awww you should try and get the one you really want in your heart of hearts. I've turned down Chi's because they just weren't right. You know when it's the right one.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow good luck choosing!! I like Justine better Sorry to say Therese! She reminds me of Jerry!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I think they are both gorgeous Therese.
I couldnt choose between them, am bad at that. lol 
Once you get one home you will fall in love am sure no matter what.
These little ones just get us everytime.

Good luck whatever happens. xx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

flippedstars said:


> Madeline deserves to have someone that wants her fully and won't always wonder "what if"...I know that sounds harsh, but really, someone will love her to pieces, and this is the second time you've mentioned reservations regarding her. I know dogs don't "get" feelings like that but it will roll out in the way you treat her. Dogs aren't just "collection items" they are living creatures that need loads of love. If you can't be 100% about a dog, don't get it cuz you're gonna have it for a darn long time.


That's a bit harsh, you could have worded things a bit better than that. I know what Therese is trying to say. 

I've seen lovely little Chi's but they just weren't for me. I actually had my sister begging me to keep a little pup I saw because she liked him. But I knew he wasn't right for me. Cookie was chosen for me by my boyfriend as a present. I love him to bits. Benny I chose and knew he was the one. I saw loads of chi's before I got Lola and each one I knew wasn't right. The moment I saw Lolly I knew she was the one. And I couldn't have been more right.


----------



## Elle.Bee (Mar 16, 2010)

They are both stunning!!
You will be happy with either - I am so jealous I want them! lol


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

theyre both gorgeous Therese x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Best wishes in your decision Therese.  They are both adorable girls!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Good luck Therese. 
Which ever one you choose I'm sure you will bond with either just the same as you would the other in time. (hope that makes sense!)


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Therese, My thoughts and prayers are with you tommorrow.. It took me only a short time here to learn you have a loving heart and an excellent mind. You know what works best for your family and your situation, and you don't take any major decisions lightly. When you bring a new baby home Sunday afternoon , your household will be complete and you will know things are as they should be.  Blessings, Deb


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

They are both pretty little girls, and I am sure that regardless of which one you get, you will love her to pieces!!


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

What ever happens --it will all be for the best. A breeder once told me that sometimes God picks the pup for you. Whoever is meant to be part of your family will be one loved and happy girl..xoxo


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are both beauties, either one will be happiness and love.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

chideb said:


> .... It took me only a short time here to learn you have a loving heart and an excellent mind. You know what works best for your family and your situation, and you don't take any major decisions lightly....


Deb, thank you. That is one of the nicest things anyone has ever said to or about me.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

UPDATE:
Got Email from the breeder... Both dogs are sick... bloody stools. 
Now she thinks maybe they caught something being shipped to her
and it's not just stress diarrhea. I am very concerned for the pups,
they are still young at 24 weeks. But, I cannot risk bringing illness 
home to Tabitha and Jerry.
She has put off deciding if I can buy Justine until later in the week.
Not sure why that delay...
I have reached that point where this has become so complicated 
and frustrating it is no longer worth pursuing.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Therese, Like you, I worry about the pups and their well being at hearing this latest news. Sounds like a vet trip for both the girls at this point, and I pray they will recover.
Tabitha and Jerry certainly cannot be exposed to any health threats as you stated, let alone an unidentified one..
I know you are discouraged about everything this morning, and rightfully so... My thoughts and prayers are with you.. Deb


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i hope it's nothing serious.
Do you think you will still take a pup Therese?
I know this hasnt been an easy road, but hopefully once the vet sees them both all will be ok.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Jerry'sMom said:


> UPDATE:
> Got Email from the breeder... Both dogs are sick... bloody stools.
> Now she thinks maybe they caught something being shipped to her
> and it's not just stress diarrhea. I am very concerned for the pups,
> ...


I'm sorry to hear this news, Therese.  It very well just be stress related. These little guys get used to a certain lifestyle, and change can def. take effect on their digestive system. The tough part is once it starts, it's not always easy to stop. The Wee's continue to have digestive trouble after their bout with bloody diarrhea. We are on and off of antibiotics now. Since I'm not comfy with that, I have since bought some herbal stuff to help regulate their tummies. Anyway, my point is, it's probably just going to take awhile to get it all settled. These little girls may have to be on an aggressive treatment plan, or even a hospital stay before it starts clearing up. I do wish both of them the best, and you as well. I know this has been an emotional time for you. It's not always easy for people to understand how draining it can be to go through this. Before I got Jade I went through something similar. Not sure if I ever shared the story here about "Neko." We had planned to home an adult pup, and it was just one thing after another. We had named him, added him to our insurance, scheduled a pick-up, bought things for him, etc. He ended up ill, in the Vet, and between all the confusion, I just gave up. That may sound terrible, but sometime you just have to ask yourself if it's all a sign. Maybe it isn't. But it's something only we know if we can continue to pursue. There are so many things that go through our minds when things like this happen. And I very much know how draining and stressful it can be. Just take your time, if it's meant to be, it will happen. If you have reservations about any of it, maybe it isn't the right situation for you. In the meantime, Jerry & Tabitha are there to make you happy & smile. The right addition will come into your life before you know it. Best wishes Therese. (((Hugs)))


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

awww thats sad news. I'm sure whatever decision you come to, it will be the right one xx


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

I pray things turn out well for you and the pups.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Just catching up on everything here, I was out of town at my folks all weekend. Just walked in the door to see what was going on at Chi People and saw this post!

Therese, my heart goes out to you!! What a bunch of disappointment. I trust your judgement and if you think this is not meant to be, then it's not meant to be. I think you are 100% RIGHT to not bring a sick puppy into your home! You can't deal with that with Tabitha and Jerry. Bringing a new puppy home is stressful enough already, let alone one that already has tummy trouble! Bloody diarrhea is not good and not anything you should have to deal with. Sick pups like that need extensive treatment and care and the breeder is right not to let them go to a new home right now.

I would be soooooooooo disappointed too!! I hope things become clear to you and you can rest easy with whatever decision you make. We'll all support you no matter what you decide.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh no! I hope both pups recover quickly with further complications for you!!! I'll tell you what... you take both new pups and I'll take Tabitha off your hands for you.  It'll be hard but somehow I'll manage.  

Both girls are beautiful and I agree with an earlier post. Sometimes we don't get the dog we want, we get the dog we need. My heart's dog was one of those. When I went to look at the litter she was the only one left. I wanted a large, black and white, tipped ear male and she was a petite, red and white, prick eared female. Nothing I wanted but turned out to be everything I needed.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh no!!! I am so sorry to hear this! There is nothing more heart-wrenching than thinking you are getting another addition to the family and then hearing something is not right, or having that feeling that it's not right. Hold in there..in the end, you will make the right decision and know that your perfect little puppy is out there waiting for your love


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Therese...so sorry about this. You are right that your responsibility is to Jerry and Tabitha. It isn't fair to move a sick dog adn certainly not good for 
Tabitha and Jerry either. I know the pup that is meant to be yours will find you. You are such a loving pet owner and have so much to offer. I know that you were looking forward to adding to your family.


----------



## Chiboymom (Jul 8, 2009)

Oh Therese, I'm sorry this happened, I know you were so excited to add to your family. Tabitha and Jerry have to be the main thing right now, it would be horrible to bring an illness into your home. Who knows in a couple of weeks maybe something will change.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Therese I am so sorry this has happen. I do hope the pups will be Ok. And I know you will find your special chi soon. I can't blame you for not wanting to bring anything home to T & J... Hang in there (((((HUGS))))) to you..


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

*Final Update on Madeline and Justine:*

I think I am just going to step back and walk away from this situation.
I am not a "new age" person, but the only words I can use to describe
this experience is that there is a tremendous amount of negative energy
attached.  Some people call it listening to your inner voice; your gut
feeling... Whatever I call it, the whole thing has had my emotions all
twisted up and wrung out. Definitely time to step away and gain a new
perspective. I will pass on getting either of these two dogs. 
I will not likely do business with this breeder again. 

There has been a lot (really, a lot) of drama in this whole thing 
and I didn't post all of that because I don't want to damage
someone's reputation. In her defense, she has had a family crisis during
this "negotiation" with me; I think she's not thinking too straight at the 
moment. But, it's my job to keep a cool head and think things through.
This is a decision that makes a small ripple in her world, but could be
a tidal wave in mine (ours with Tabitha and Jerry)... I don't want to take
on a dog with health problems. My heart says "rescue them"; my head
says "No, don't go there." Life was more fun when I was young and could
follow my heart. Life is more stable now that I am older and wiser.

Thank you everyone for your input--positive and negative 
I appreciate your support and your trust in my ability to look at
all of the facets of this and make the best choice for me and my 
little family.


----------



## sookey (Feb 10, 2010)

Oh that is sad to hear but you yourself will know when the time is right and when the right new family member will come along.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its a hard choice but probably the best. Sorry to hear this hope you find the right Chihuahua if you do decide to get another


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Therese - I think you are doing the right thing. Bringing a new family member home should be exciting and fun, not a bunch of stress and worry. If it doesn't feel right, it probably isn't. You are smart to listen to your inner voice and intuition in this situation. If you do decide to get another dog, I'm sure this experience will help you pinpoint exactly what you want and not to compromise. I'm glad you thought it through so thoroughly. I was stressed out just reading your posts - can't imagine what you were going through!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> ....I was stressed out just reading your posts - can't imagine what you were going through!


I think it's going to take me some time to de-stress and to get over some
disappointment too


----------



## ekeeney (Mar 17, 2010)

Sounds like you are making the best decision for your family, I am sorry that all of this has happened. ((HUGS))


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I would have done the same thing,you would never forgive yourself if T & J caught something from the pup


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been following your post. I can't even imagine how stressed you must feel, cuz as Tracy said, its stressful for us to read, much less how YOU must feel. So disappointing, but I find its always best to go with that inner voice. You are doing the right thing. I guess we should use this "age" for something other then just getting the wrinkles and stuff huh lol Might as well use the inner voice and wiseness that comes along with the grey hair and wrinkles ;-) lol
You are doing whats best for Jerry and Tabitha and one day the perfect chi will come along. Take time to catch your breath


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm sorry it did not go well, but only you know what is right for you and your family. It's tought to go through all that stress.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Well done, Therese.. Now comes the clearing away of the mind clutter, and with it, the stress..Blessings, Deb

A quote by Jim Rohn:
*It doesn't matter which side of the fence you get off on sometimes. What matters most is getting off. You cannot make progress without making decisions. *


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

We are thinking about you here, Therese. All will be fine. Once you de-stress, everything will be much clearer. (((Hugs)))


----------

